# Koi spukt Futter wieder aus



## Martina (13. März 2008)

Hallo

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich habe seit Ende Dezember zwei kleine Koi 17 cm in der IH. Seit vier Tagen spukt einer das Futter wieder aus.Eigentlich ist er der verfressenste von den Beiden. Habs auch schon mit anderem Futter probiert, aber das gleiche Spiel. Äußerlich ist nichts zu erkennen. Ins Maul geschaut habe ich auch schon. Nichts zu sehen. Hat jemand eine Idee?

LG Tina


----------



## Martina (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Keiner eine Meinung dazu? Bin ja ein Koi Neuling und weiß noch nicht so bescheid über viele Dinge. Ist aber schon schade, das mir gar keiner  eine Antwort gibt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

hallo tina

ich würde dir gerne helfen aber ich habe da auch 

vielleicht geht es hier vielen anderen auch so?

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Annett (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Hallo Martina.

Ich hab Dein Thema mal in die Koi-Ecke geschoben...
Ansonsten kann ich auch nur mit der Suchfunktion dienen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4010
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13807

Beides nicht sonderlich ergiebig. 

Hast Du mal getrocknete Bachflohkrebse oder Lebendfutter/Frostfutter ausprobiert? Die beiden letzteren sind ja wesentlich weicher, als gängige Pellets...


----------



## rainthanner (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Hallo, 

zwei Möglichkeiten gibt es: 

- Entweder bekommt der Fisch neue Zähne (Zahnwechsel)
oder
- es sitzt was in den Kiemen, was da nicht sein sollte (__ Parasiten)

Im ersten Fall würde ich dem Fisch mal ein kleines Stück gewässertes Brot oder gekochten __ Reis anbieten und beobachten. 
Im zweiten Fall müßte es dann ein Kiemenabstrich sein. 


Ich tendiere eigentlich zum Zahnwechsel, da nur ein Fisch diese Auffälligkeiten zeigt. Dann muss der Fisch aber nach etwa 5 Tagen wieder normales Verhalten annehmen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Martina (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Danke, bin für jede Antwort dankbar. An Zähne habe ich auch schon gedacht. Habe ihm gerade kleine Stck. Krabben angeboten, das haut der weg als wäre nichts.Parasieten? können die die auch in der IH bekommen?Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, der Kot ist ja eigentlich an einem Stück, aber ich habe teilweise auch so ein bröseliges, flockiges Zeug dazwischen. Und die Nitratwerte sind fast bei 100 mg/l.Kann ein Koi Durchfall bekommen?

Gruß Martina


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

hallo

zahnwechsel???:shock 

ich wußte gar nicht daß die das auch haben. 

wie oft hat denn ein koi zahnwechsel?  

gruß
jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*



			
				Martina schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, bin für jede Antwort dankbar. An Zähne habe ich auch schon gedacht. Habe ihm gerade kleine Stck. Krabben angeboten, das haut der weg als wäre nichts.


Dann würde ich nur gut beobachten. Futterpellets kann man auchein paar Stunden in Wasser einweichen und erst dann verfüttern. 
Aber wie geschrieben: In ein paar Tagen sollte der Fisch wieder normales Verhalten zeigen. Wenn nicht - dann Abstrich. 

- __ Parasiten gibt es natürlich auch in einer IH. 

- In IH stets auf Nitrit und Ammoniak achten. 

- Wegen dem Nitrat würde ich einige größere Teilwasserwechsel mit einem Tag abgestandenem Leitungswasser durchziehen. 
Somit dünnt man das Nitrat raus.


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

und was ist mit meinem zahnwechsel, rainer ? 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> zahnwechsel???:shock
> 
> ...


 
Schau mal in der Suchfunktion unter "Schlundzähne".  


Die Häufigkeit der Zahnwechsel hängt von den Wachstumsschüben der Fische ab. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Martina (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Nitrit und Ammoniak gleich null. Tröpfchentest. Kann mir noch jemand wegen dem Kot was sagen, weil der ja so bröselig, flockig ist ?

Gruß Tina


----------



## rainthanner (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist mit *meinem* zahnwechsel, rainer ?
> 
> gruß
> jürgen


 
Menschen wechseln nur einmal. 

Momentmal.  

Ab einem gewissen Alter dann wieder täglich und jetzt kommt es natürlich darauf an, wie es mit *deinem* Zahnwechsel bestellt ist.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

ha,ha,ha ich lach mich tot.:evil  1


----------



## Martina (14. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Na Ihr seit ja wieder nett zueinander Spass beiseite, kann nochmal jemand auf meine Frage eingehen wegen dem Kot usw.? 

LG Tina


----------



## rainthanner (23. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*



			
				Martina schrieb:
			
		

> Na Ihr seit ja wieder nett zueinander Spass beiseite, kann nochmal jemand auf meine Frage eingehen wegen dem Kot usw.?
> 
> LG Tina


 
liegt vermutlich am Futter und muss nichts schlechtes bedeuten. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Suse (23. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Unsere Koi mögen z.B. die als der totale "Bringer" angepriesenen getrockneten
Seidenraupen überhaupt nicht.
Immer wieder ausgespuckt.
Vielleicht hast du auch so einen "Leckerschmecker", der will einfach was anderes ...
(vielleicht Filetsteak in Champignon-Whisky-Rahmsoße?)


----------



## Olli.P (23. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Hi Susi,

also wenn dein Koi ein Leckerschmecker wäre, würde er die Seidenraupen nehmen und anderes Futter zu diesem Zeitpunkt links liegen lassen........ 

Ich füttere diese z.B. nur ab ca. 23-25° Wassertemp. und dann nicht so viel, nur so 1-2 oder 3 pro Fisch. Max 1x die Woche ........... 

Und wenn ich die gebe, dann kocht das Teichwasser


----------



## Suse (24. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Och, wenn die Bande allesamt diese Raupen nicht mögen, dann bekommen sie die einfach nicht.
*hier könnte jetzt ein Smilie mit Schulter zucken stehen, aber ich finde keinen*
War ein Versuch im vorletzten Sommer und da war es richtig warm.
Mit dem Begriff "Leckerschmecker" wollte ich eigentlich auch einen 
"mäkeligen Esser" zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Martina (24. März 2008)

*AW: Koi spukt Futter wieder aus*

Hallo

Habe jetzt anderes Futter. Naja, er frisst, zwar nicht so begeistert aber immerhin. Bachflohkrebse mag er. Mir ist noch aufgefallen, das einer von den Beiden (konnte noch nicht herraus finden welcher) so bröseligen schleimigen Kot hat. Durchfall ? 

Gruß Tina


----------

